
The Mouse Pad's History: From Quality to Commodity - shortformblog
http://tedium.co/2016/07/12/mouse-pads-invention-history/
======
a3n
I haven't seen a mousepad in a long time. My wireless optical mouse (thanks
Logitech and Doug) sits on my desk, or my coffee table, or the couch cushion
next to me, or my thigh.

EDIT: Or sometimes, ironically, on the large area below the keyboard on my
laptop. I have my mouse sensitivity set way up, and I can move across the
entire screen without moving the heel of my palm. I really don't like
touchpads, and always turn mine off.

